# Paul Daley: "i Will Knock Nick Diaz Out



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

> "I hit unlike any other welterweight in MMA. I will knock Diaz out. I will knock him out. Nick doesn't have great wrestling. Most of his takedowns come from the clinch or he's dropping guys with bodyshots, but that ain't gonna happen with me. Yeah he's fast but he's not explosive like me when it comes to MMA. He's got great conditioning, yeah, but what happens when I'm moving three or four times as fast as anybody he's fought in the past? How's he going to deal with that?"
> 
> Paul Daley takes no time to start talking trash following Nick's successful title defense over Cyborg at last weekend's Strikeforce Event. It was previously announced that Daley would get the winner of the "Diaz vs. Cyborg" fight for a shot at the Strikeforce title, however now that he took the BAMMA 5 fight with Yuya Shirai he risks his chance at Strikeforce gold with a loss. While it is true that Daley holds some of the best power in the 170 pound division, will it be enough to knock out Nick Diaz, a man who has never suffered a KO defeat?


http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blog...+(BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS)&utm_content=FaceBook

santos is middleweight size and did jack shite to diaz so im not too sure how daley is gonna knock diaz clean out


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blog...+(BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS)&utm_content=FaceBook
> 
> santos is middleweight size and did jack shite to diaz so im not too sure how daley is gonna knock diaz clean out


Well Diaz has an awesome chin and unreal cardio so a KO isn't something I would bet on.

However, Santos is a brawler who isn't nearly as technically sound in striking as Daley. Daley probably is, in fact, the best pure striker at WW in the world. 

What is intriguing to me about this fight is how Daley will do against a guy with good boxing, endurance, and what i'm assuming is a good reach advantage. If anyone has the striking accuracy and power to give Nick his first KO loss, it's Semtex.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree Daley.. I agree.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What I see happening in this fight, Daley lands a clean bomb while Diaz is pitter patting him. Diaz stumbles down, Daley jumps on him to finish and gets sucked into the ground game enough for Diaz to either recover, or sub Daley. Diaz wins by peppering or sub.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with him 100%! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I agree with him 100%! :thumbsup:


you hurt me and the 209 crew with that comment:thumbsdown: diaz will win this homey


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not if he stands with Daley he won't. Nicky's getting peppered with leg kicks and getting brutally knocked out with a left hook. Dan Hardy, Chan Sung Jung and Chris Leben all thought they couldn't get knocked out, and Condit, Roop and Stann all put an end to that belief; Semtex is doing the same to Diaz here. He's never fought a guy as explosive and powerful as Paul Daley, and if he stands with him, which he will, he's getting wrecked.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im with Daley on this one, Diaz is getting knocked out!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Either Diaz forces the takedown ruthlessly and early, or Daley will indeed be correct. 

I honestly don't know what to make of Daley's take down defence. Against Kos, even though he got taken down at will, he looked like he'd of stopped anyone who wasn't a top 3 WW wrestler's takedowns easy. He made Josh work for a few and his sprawl was very quick.

Then Masvidal rolls in, and Daley flops over like a fish out of water. 

On the feet, Daley all day long. On the ground though, Diaz finishes him early and quickly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Not if he stands with Daley he won't. Nicky's getting peppered with leg kicks and getting brutally knocked out with a left hook. Dan Hardy, Chan Sung Jung and Chris Leben all thought they couldn't get knocked out, and Condit, Roop and Stann all put an end to that belief; Semtex is doing the same to Diaz here. He's never fought a guy as explosive and powerful as Paul Daley, and if he stands with him, which he will, he's getting wrecked.


No need to really post anything more in here, just look up your post and quote it. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

NIck Diaz wins this via armbar in round 2.

Paul ain't taking gold from NIck.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you hurt me and the 209 crew with that comment:thumbsdown: diaz will win this homey


No he will not. He can't take Daley down and EVERYONE knows he woudnt even touch Daley with his punk ass looping hooks. Daley via KTFO.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen Nick take some real punishment, it's hard to think he can be KO'ed. If anyone can do it then it is probably Daley. I agree with one of the previous posters, Daley will probably at least get a knock down, the question is if Daley is dumb enough to follow him there.

If Daley makes Diaz stand back up then it is Daley to win. If he goes to the ground then he will probably black out to some smack talk by Nick while being stuck in a triangle.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> NIck Diaz wins this via armbar in round 2.
> 
> Paul ain't taking gold from NIck.


Once it hits the ground, this armbar is just waiting to come. However i don't think Nick is going to do that well standing up. If Cyborg was able to do some punishment with his legs early in the fight, surely Daley could do much more.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Did Daley mean during the match or after?

At some point Diaz is going to get Daley down and that will be the end of him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Once it hits the ground, this armbar is just waiting to come. However i don't think Nick is going to do that well standing up. If Cyborg was able to do some punishment with his legs early in the fight, surely Daley could do much more.


Remember Cyborg is alot longer than Daley.. And if NIck fights smart Daley won't be knocking him out..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Daley needs to control his temper this time because Nick is going to talk more smack than Koscheck ever could.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think he's watched too many seasons of Hero's and thinks he has speed he dose not possess, he's fast but he's not that fast.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Never thought I'd see the day where I was rooting for Daley. But today (and the next several months) will be spent rooting for that british fellow who's hearing failed him against Koscheck!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Never thought I'd see the day where I was rooting for Daley. But today (and the next several months) will be spent rooting for that british fellow who's hearing failed him against Koscheck!


I'm rooting for strikeforce to get some decent WWs who aren't complete scumbags. Hopefully Diaz knocks out Daley's front teeth and then Daley decapitates him. The post fight interview would be hilarious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm rooting for Diaz because to me he seems like the lesser of two evils. Yeah, it would definately be nice if Strikeforce could get some welterweights who aren't completely arrogant. Unfortunately, they obviously take what they can get!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Intermission said:


> No he will not. He can't take Daley down and EVERYONE knows he woudnt even touch Daley with his punk ass looping hooks. Daley via KTFO.


I think Nick could take Daley down, but I am not sure he will try, Nick loves to bang. And while Daley has more power in his hands I think its very unlikely that he will be the second guy ever to actually TKO (much less a clean KO) Nick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that more than likely Diaz will want to stand but taking it to the ground is an option for him. Not to mention that TKO was kind've a fluke. Diaz got cut and he lost because of a cut!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I think Nick could take Daley down, but I am not sure he will try, Nick loves to bang. And while Daley has more power in his hands I think its very unlikely that he will be the second guy ever to actually TKO (much less a clean KO) Nick.


This fight actually makes me worry quite a bit. Daley was taken down fairly easy by Masvidal and his a natural lightweight. I don't see Daley doing any good against Nick in the ground.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I agree that more than likely Diaz will want to stand but taking it to the ground is an option for him. Not to mention that TKO was kind've a fluke. Diaz got cut and he lost because of a cut!


I don't even count that one, I was talking about the TKO loss to Jeremy Jackson early in his career. Nick is a very tough guy to finish to say the least.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, well they was before the Diaz of today. That was a completely different Nick Diaz and I'm sure he could take out anyone today. He has one solid chin so being pounded out is one thing compared to being legitimately knocked out!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't even count that one, I was talking about the TKO loss to Jeremy Jackson early in his career. Nick is a very tough guy to finish to say the least.


And that was a legit TKO Nick was tooled in that fight, thing is he's evolved and now he's much harder to catch flush.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he might've been rocked in that fight but he still wasn't completely knocked out. Not to mention he's probably had alot of time to recover from that fight. He is a completely different fighter now and it's harder to hit him!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

At some point people are going to realize that nick is the largest threat to gsp and maybe they will have some respect for his power now as well.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

slapshot said:


> At some point people are going to realize that nick is the largest threat to gsp and maybe they will have *some respect for his power now as well.*


Agree with the bolded. I didn't think Diaz could hurt Daley standing, but he had Daley on the ropes quite a bit. Diaz's chin is just fantastic as well, he always seems to recover and win. I thought Daley would walk through him standing. 

I really don't think he's a threat to GSP yet however.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Agree with the bolded. I didn't think Diaz could hurt Daley standing, but he had Daley on the ropes quite a bit. Diaz's chin is just fantastic as well, he always seems to recover and win. I thought Daley would walk through him standing.
> 
> *I really don't think he's a threat to GSP yet however.*


I think they both have the skillsets to be threats to each other


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M_D said:


> I think they both have the skillsets to be threats to each other


I agree and styles make fights right, I think standing Diaz wins. I think that fight would hinge on a few things but mostly can Nick sub GSP because I don't see him stuffing GSP's td's but hay, who's got a better shot at submitting GSP than Nick?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what do you know i stuck with my man from start to finish and it paid off, this was a long time ago i posted this i had forgotten all about it, daley you be gone soon homey


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I agree and styles make fights right, I think standing Diaz wins. I think that fight would hinge on a few things but mostly can Nick sub GSP because I don't see him stuffing GSP's td's but hay, who's got a better shot at submitting GSP than Nick?



Shields would eat Nick alive on the mat. But I sure am glad Nick's ugly boxing derailed that overhyped Daley. Nick proving once again that he comes to fight.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Shields would eat Nick alive on the mat. But I sure am glad Nick's ugly boxing derailed that overhyped Daley. Nick proving once again that he comes to fight.


lol ur a ******* idiot buddy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we will never know about the Shields versus Diaz fight cause those guys will never fight each other. As for Diaz boxing with Shields, we all know that happened. Good for Diaz.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

drey2k said:


> lol ur a ******* idiot buddy


Clean it up. Insults aren't tolerated on this forum.


----------

